# Bluewater



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Is there bluewater south of panama city right now?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea about 90 miles


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Awesome anybody catching anything out there?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

heard of one boat out at the weather bouy south of destin caught 1 white 1 sailfish jumped off 3 other whites and caught wahoo and dolphin

that is about it other than out at loyds ridge is pretty good water is good and there is a nice rip out there but it is 140-160 miles from panama city


----------

